# French language requirements for Vancouver?



## hazel-motes (Oct 25, 2013)

How proficient with *French *must one be to be granted admission to *Vancouver*?

Also, a *question about primary schooling*. *My daughter*, who is seven years old, *does not know any French*. Will this make it difficult to get her into a school in Vancouver?

*Thanks in advance* for any info or URLs.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You don't need French to live and work in Vancouver. The language requirement is essentially for the Province of Quebec. The same for your daughter's schooling.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

hazel-motes said:


> How proficient with *French *must one be to be granted admission to *Vancouver*?



You aren't granted admission to Vancouver, you are granted admission to Canada. I've lived here most of my life and speak less than ten words of French so it isn't necessary at all.





> Also, a *question about primary schooling*. *My daughter*, who is seven years old, *does not know any French*. Will this make it difficult to get her into a school in Vancouver?



Not in the slightest. She will take French in school but it is very basic primary school French. 

I think you are seriously overestimating the use of French outside of Quebec.


----------



## hazel-motes (Oct 25, 2013)

colchar said:


> I think you are seriously overestimating the use of French outside of Quebec.


You are correct -- I *am* overestimating the use of French. This is why I joined this forum -- to learn as much as I can about Canada and what's required to move there, and to correct any assumptions I may have. 

I appreciate your input.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

hazel-motes said:


> You are correct -- I *am* overestimating the use of French. This is why I joined this forum -- to learn as much as I can about Canada and what's required to move there, and to correct any assumptions I may have.
> 
> I appreciate your input.




French should be the least of your concerns as it simply isn't relevant in a place like British Columbia.


----------

